# My first skiff! Well, canoe/"nano" skiff :)



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! That'll be perfect for those super low tides in UTB.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Wow, I really like that set-up. Very simple and very functional. The lines are nicer than a Gheenoe IMO. I keep thinking that a little flat back canoe with a 2-3 hp motor would be a blast for golf course ponds, bar pits and the deep holes of remote canals and bayous. It is much more useful than a Bass Buggy.

Nate


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome , thats a very fishable ride there... nice layout.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's what Microskiff'in is all about baby! What a simple and cost effective rig, not to mention cool!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A "sneaky skiff" for sure. Those fish will never know u r there! Nice & skinny.


----------



## kylegregoire (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone 

Anytide, aren't you located in Florida? If so, what area? Interested in fabbing up a new trolling motor mount and grab loop?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tampa, stay outta my spots


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice ride! You gonna put it on a boat trailer? Those are some nice rods too. Custom?


----------



## kylegregoire (Jul 31, 2013)

> Very nice ride! You gonna put it on a boat trailer? Those are some nice rods too. Custom?


Thanks! Well, the trailer is actually a hybrid if you will. The guy I purchased the boat from was a retired engineer/woodworker. The top of the trailer, though wood, is contoured to the hull, and it has a roller at the back. So, in the short-term, no plans, but if I keep her longer than a year, I'll start looking. 

The rods are Carrot Stix "wild green" inshore rods. Smaller is the trout/small species rod with a Penn Battle 3000 and the larger is the Redfish/Snook rod with a Penn Battle 4000.


----------

